# 2018 Juno’s



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Haven’t watched for 20+ years. Yup. Still sucks.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I may get flamed for this but what is all the fuss about Arcade Fire?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Kerry Brown said:


> I may get flamed for this but what is all the fuss about Arcade Fire?


Haven't listen to much other than the first two albums. The first was incredible and the second was fantastic.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

adcandour said:


> Haven't listen to much other than the first two albums. The first was incredible and the second was fantastic.


I’ve only seen them on awards shows. I’ll have to listen to some of their stuff. I haven’t been impressed with their TV performances.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I saw a few minutes of Geddy Lee MC'ing. He did a good job. Decided to go practice guitar so I didn't catch any of the acts.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Kerry Brown said:


> I may get flamed for this but what is all the fuss about Arcade Fire?


I've been thinking that for years. Amazing that they can do so well with so little talent.^)@#


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I was happy to see Steven Page perform with BNL.

I found the whole drama of them getting together to accept the award after not speaking for nine years pretty interesting.

Sarah Harmer and City & Colour singing a Hip tune sounded good.

Everything else, couldn't care less.

Rappers trying to dance to If I Had a Million Dollars was pretty funny.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Kerry Brown said:


> I may get flamed for this but what is all the fuss about Arcade Fire?


My wife and I had the same conversation.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

My favourite, well not really a favourite but the one I disliked the least, was The Jerry Cans. I've heard throat singing before but in a much more traditional music setting. It sounded kind of cool in a modern music setting.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

The BNL reunion was fun, but the show ran late and my pvr missed it. Had to go back and record “The National” after the second showing to catch it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

as Bret Hart said...,, ‘this place is got old man stink’


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BNL were and forever will remain a blight on Canada’s music scene


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> BNL were and forever will remain a blight on Canada’s music scene


Oh you're boring.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Between the Grammys and the Juno's I must have gotten old. 

The only thing I enjoyed was the BNL performance


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Oh you're boring.


I should fit in easily


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I was trying to get home to see it, but got stuck in some fricken traffic jam on one of the viaducts downtown. (tongue firmly in cheek here - I was not in any way trying to see them, at all, ever).



Kerry Brown said:


> I may get flamed for this but what is all the fuss about Arcade Fire?


+1000

They were on SNL the weekend before and were comparable to The Tragically Hip live. This is NOT a compliment. Singers were pitchy, instruments uninspiring and tunes downright boring. But it is art, and we all hear things differently and like different things, so there's that. No arguing against their success. Or McDonalds.


----------

